# Boggy Bayou Sunset



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

on New Year's eve. It was a great day with a beautiful ending!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

What a lovely photo! Great colours!



Happy New Year!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks Karen, Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I love the colors in that one. Very nice shot. Thank you


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Good catch Liz!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice color and composition.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the whole scene and colors very mellow


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ditto! The colors are so serene.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Gorgeous capture.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice, Liz ... I really like your composition and where you placed the fisherman.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Sunset*

Very nice.
SH


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like someones burning leaves just beyond the wood line there......did it smell smoky??


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! You know, I didn't smell any smoke, but I noticed that too.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. I wish I could have been the fisherman. Rich


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Wow!! what a picture and what way to end the year! Your picture exudes peace&#8230;peace in a world in turmoil and struggling to find our way through troubled waters. Your picture proves that while events swirl and chaos seems to rule, there are places where peace reigns, people enjoy simple pleasures and all is well with the world&#8230;.thank you for sharing.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone! And Seawings, I get that feeling now when I look at it.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

chicapesca said:


> Thank you everyone! And Seawings, I get that feeling now when I look at it.


could I get a full size image for my desktop? Boggy Bayou is one of my alltime favorite fishing locations!

Thanks!!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Liz,
Who is that in the picture? Is it POCBOY?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

FishinHippie, pm me and we can work out the details.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Where's boggy bayou?? rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Sorry I'm late...*

Liz love the colors in this one and it has a great feel. Especially on a nasty, cold gray day like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Rich, the only Boggy Bayou I know of is at the end of the road at Port O'Connor.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Rich, the only Boggy Bayou I know of is at the end of the road at Port O'Connor.


Boggy Boyou at POC is the only one I know of as well - I grew up fishing there.

Great Photo!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

richg99 said:


> Where's boggy bayou?? rich


http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat=28.46014&lon=-96.41812&datum=nad27&u=6&layer=DRG&size=m&s=200

as far as I know.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice pic!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, it's in POC. When we were kids, this Boggy is where we took our trash.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> Yes, it's in POC. When we were kids, this Boggy is where we took our trash.


Sure doesn't look to trashy to me.......great photo Liz.
T.K.


----------

